# anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGON AWD, need some help!



## 16v jetta I (Feb 11, 2003)

my dad and i work on old volkswagens and have had a few audi's, but now there is this 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGON AWD for sale and i really want it. my dad wont buy it unless we can tweek the engine out a little bit, but im not having any luck finding a site, could some of the 5 cylinder guys help me out here!


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (16v jetta I)*

well if yer looking for engine mods.... im not sure but the quantum sync's had the 2.2i5 right? well if it does alot of dudez/dudets advance timeing and run 91 octane petrol. and puting in 272 cam or something and some have moded intakes asmd 2.5 pipeing from the cat back, ide recomend going to http://www.audifans.com and looking on the q list thers tons of peopl;e threr doing engine swaps and mods.....btw ide love to see a quantum with a 10vt







hope i helped i cant spell though


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (16v jetta I)*

I know of 20vt QSWs in Europe, also one with a VR6T here. They are fast sleepers. Any 5-cylinder Audi turbo can be installed in them.
Go to the yahoogroups - Syncronized, which is a QSW community, or ask around in the Passat - All Other Models right here on Vortex. There are a few QSW owners there as well, they wil give you some tips on the car itself.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (PerL)*

Ditto on what PerL said here is the link: http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/syncronized/
A couple of sites about the QSW :
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Speedway/3233/syncronized.html
http://www.geocities.com/SouthBeach/Sands/8805/syncro.html
Road and Track article about the QSW circa '86:
http://hamp.hampshire.edu/~ka99/qswrt.html
I hope that will get you started.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (16v jetta I)*

Just like any naturally aspirated engine, you aren't going
to get tons of power without switching to forced induction (turbo). But the 2.2ltr JT/KX engine
does respons nicely to some modifications. The first mod you should do is advance the timing. If
you run premium fuel all the time, you should be able to advance the timing to at least 12*. First
set it to 12* and go for a drive. Do you hear any pinging? No? Try setting it to 14*, if you did
hear pinging, back it off to 13* and test drive again. Basically, you want as much advance as
possible without pinging. Other mods that will help: 272* cam, 2.5" exhaust with 4000 quattro
downpipe, larger throttlebody from the 2.3 NG/NF engine, port & polish, balance & blueprint,
lightened flywheel, etc. Basically you can do anything you can do on any other NA engine. A
properly modded 2.2 KX should get up to about 130-140 HP. A properly modded NG/NF will
put out 150-155hp. I think that's plenty for the lightweight typ85... Now if you want REAL
power, you eed to swap the engine. You can swap in the engine from a Urq, Turbo 5000, Turbo
200, etc. Basically any turbo I5. There are disadvantages to doing this: turbo lag, more things to
go wrong, loss of AC, having to move the battery to the trunk.


[Modified by duandcc, 5:46 PM 2-27-2003]


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (duandcc)*

I had a qantum syncro wagon, and loved every mile. The cooling system sucked though, but it was drastically improved by putting in an improved radiatior from 2 bennett ( urq type)
A truly great car that had 210,000 miles on it before I gave it to my roomate.


----------



## 16v jetta I (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (Sepp)*

thats great man. my dad and i had one a while ago but it was plain as can be. some rust and only front wheel drive but all and all it was a hoot to roll in. yur story is not the first one iv heard, everyone whose ever had one loved it. when my dad and i sold our old quantum we sold it to a frend at my school. at the time they had some other cars but as soon as they had a quantum they sold all their other cars and now have only 3 quantums. one is a show car with an audi turbo motor! does anyone belong to a quantum club, i cant seem to find anything goin on round here


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (16v jetta I)*

I wouldn't guess that there would be any LOCAL quantum clubs due to the small # of running quantums in the U.S.
At least they are a rare sight on the east coast.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (Sepp)*

Two web sites to check out (one is a forum)
http://groups.yahoo.com/groups/syncronized
And a decent site with a link to down load the factory training manual!!!!!
htp://www.duvekot.com/qsw.htm


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (Sepp)*

OPPS!
http://www.duvekot.com/qsw.htm
Ahhh that's better.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (16v jetta I)*

If you have't bout the Quantum yet, there's one for sale that already had an Audi turbo engine in it for sale: http://www.bensrallypage.com/forsale/rogowski_quantum.html


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (duandcc)*

That is Craig Spaeth's old car , Ben bought it from him. The owner before Craig brought that car to Waterfest in '96 and autocrossed it. I bought the video Waterfest produced for that year and it convinced me to go to the show. Too bad they only have about 7 seconds of the car racing.


----------



## 16v jetta I (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (Harold)*

-off subject-
my name is harold too, ppl just call me hal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]also one with a VR6T here. 
[HR][/HR]​Please give me some more information about this car. I have been trying to figure out if the VR6 will mate to the quattro 5cyl tranny. My brother is selling his and I want it in my 4k.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (Power5)*

I dont know much about the VR6T powered QSW other than it's quick!(11.27 1/4 mile)
These are the ones who made it: http://www.rstuning.de This site is in German only, and thy dont have much info there, not even an email


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (PerL)*

there is a quantum sedan over by my freinds house its brown and i wanna snap some fotozzz next time im by there

ps the window was rolled down and it is starting to snow







i hope he rolls that bad boy up


----------



## 16v jetta I (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (the tankman cometh)*

dude not cool find this guy and tell him to roll those winda's up


----------



## oh-behave (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (16v jetta I)*

I once had a QSW that was a kick in the head to dive. I can only imagine the turbo.








I had mine before I was interested in tuning unfortunatly. It was not too quick around town but put that bad boy on highway and You had to pay close attention so as not to let it drift over 85-90.
I get a little weepy over my old rubber soled friends. sniff sniff


----------



## 16v jetta I (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (oh-behave)*

dude u had a syncro westie? thats really tight!







i'v only dreamed of having one of those some day, how was the trans. on it, i heard they get a little messed


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (16v jetta I)*

I had two Syncro Vanagons myself, one was a camper, but not a Westy. 
You are correct, the Syncro trannies tend to get messed up, it is the synchronizer for 3rd (most typically) and 4th gears that crack, with a full rebuild the only way to fix it. The problem is that only original VW parts are available, and they are pricy. In addition, special equipment is needed, as wel as tranny experience.


----------



## 16v jetta I (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: anyone have anything to say about an 88 VW QUANTUM SYNCRO WAGO ... (PerL)*

did u ever off-road like in some of the pictures iv seen?


----------

